
MetaMate – A common, centralized API for every service - pcr910303
https://metamate.io/
======
anentropic
I read the home page a few times, still can't work out what it is/does

I mean, this all looks fairly complicated and/or clever
[https://metamate.io/docs/0.1/asg/](https://metamate.io/docs/0.1/asg/) but I'm
not sure what it all adds up to

this doesn't seem to work [https://showcase.metamate.io/hackernews-user-
activity](https://showcase.metamate.io/hackernews-user-activity) (I just get
"Network Error")

"Reference" link here is a 404
[https://metamate.io/docs/0.1/](https://metamate.io/docs/0.1/)

~~~
ricklamers
I'm also getting Network Error. All I got from the site and GitHub was: some
way of creating an API around web data. Wasn't directly clear why it's a
superior way of doing that.

